# It would be a Eriocaulon?



## Juan Felipe (Sep 19, 2011)

Hello!
I collected this plant in a river, and caught my attention! What kind is it?


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

syngonanthus


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

send to me please

$$$


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

The plant looks most like a Tonina, but the flowers are either from Syngonanthus or Eriocaulon. Never seen a Syngonanthus with such wide leaves though...


----------



## Juan Felipe (Sep 19, 2011)

I searched informations at many places, if there are plants similar to the one collected, and only found the Eriocaulon sp. 'Bahia' of similar. But is not the same plant, because the place I found is very far from Bahia. I do not know if it is possible ... But it might be some kind uncatalogued?
I live in Brazil, then unfortunately it is not for sale.


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

I believe the erio bahia is also a syngonanthus. 
Try searching into
syngonanthus bolivia 2002 or 2010 for the plant that you have.

similar looking but not the same 
eriocaulon rio banana
syn. lajaedo
syn. pedra

keep searching google but look through the asian sites from asian continent.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

In any case one can say that the plant belongs to the family Eriocaulaceae. ID of the different genera of Eriocaulaceae is not so easy. Not outer appearance, but tiny details of mature flowers.
Cavan?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It looks more like a _Syngonanthus_ to me. If the roots are white and spongy but NOT septate (seen as small horizontal lines) then that's what it most likely is. If the roots are like that but ARE septate, then _Eriocaulon_. _Eriocaulon_ has a net-like appearance to the leaves but that can also be seen with aquatic _Syngonanthus_, unfortunately for ID purposes. Eriocaulaceae in general can be VERY difficult to conclusively identify, even with inflorescences and all, just so you know...


----------



## Juan Felipe (Sep 19, 2011)

*StrungOut*, really these plants cited are quite similar with what I have. However the leaves of my plants are more open and more full...

Yes *minemonster*, it really the family of Eriocaulaceae. And including now I will tie a knot on the head of yours 
Yesterday I returned to the local to take photos and collect more plants!
And lo and behold, to my surprise, what I found:

















Yes, is greater than the other species!
And now? It will be am I picking Toninas to instead of Eriocaulon or Syngonanthus?

I found it interesting this photo ... It may be noted that even small, she released a huge rod, with the flower on the tip:









*Cavan*, this photo can help. It is noted the details of the leaves and roots:


















And here was where I collected!


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

Manmanman, wish that was in my backyard!


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Yo-han said:


> Manmanman, wish that was in my backyard!


I am totally envious of him :hail::third:
some dream plants right in your region


----------



## Juan Felipe (Sep 19, 2011)

Hahahaha yes, really it here in Brazil the diversity of flora is immense!
To get an idea, every year I collected many seedlings of _Helanthium tenellum_ and _Eleocharis minima_ in a river in the region. Unfortunately I do not have the seedlings now because the river is full due the rains this time of year, but here 3-4 months I'm back to the river to collect more.

And including, I opened another topic here to identify the species of Bacopa that I find in the same location where was the Eriocaulon. There are many plants! :lol:


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Pictured plant is definitely not _Tonina_. In _Tonin_a, inflorescences are on short scapes at leaf axils. See here:
http://fm2.fieldmuseum.org/vrrc/max/ERIO-tovi-flus-cos-1816148.jpg

I think what you collected is probably a _Syngonanthus_. Possibly a _Comanthera_ (a genus separated from _Syngonanthus_). Roots and infloresence look right. Just hard to tell for certain from the photos (no closer at least?).


----------

